# A3 with THULE rack pix?



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

trying to decide which way to go on racks...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

you sir need to use the search tool. something was posted just 2 days ago
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4007827


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I saw that but need more than just one option, thanks for the tip on how to use the forum though


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (lucky73)*

My .02. Either get a regular Thule/Yakima set up or order the roof rails from vagparts and then get the Thule attachments.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (lucky73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucky73* »_I saw that but need more than just one option, thanks for the tip on how to use the forum though

what other options are u looking for ? Thule does produce a roof rack kit for the A3. However, there is a US version and a European version. The Euro version obviously has more streamlined design and close to OEM fitment. Pricewise, it mayne a bit more expensive due to shipping.
I was lucky enough to score on an Audi A3 OEM base carrier and bike racks. They are made by thule.. see pics on the link posted above
good luck


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I thought the AUDI OEM ones were made by some company that starts with Mon____. Can't remember.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Audi and VW systems are compatible with the Thule Rapid Aero system. I have a bunch of Audi attachments including a space case and bought my wife a Volvo XC90 a few years back. I picked up a set of Rapid Aero bars from Thule and it is all totally compatible. You could use OE bars from Audi (available also at your dealer, so no need to import... VAGParts is in the UK right?). Then all the Thule stuff is at most sporting goods stores, available on their website or available used on Ebay or Craigslist.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Audi and VW systems are compatible with the Thule Rapid Aero system. I have a bunch of Audi attachments including a space case and bought my wife a Volvo XC90 a few years back. I picked up a set of Rapid Aero bars from Thule and it is all totally compatible. You could use OE bars from Audi (available also at your dealer, so no need to import... VAGParts is in the UK right?). Then all the Thule stuff is at most sporting goods stores, available on their website or available used on Ebay or Craigslist. 

Good info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## val_guy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (lucky73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucky73* »_trying to decide which way to go on racks...

Huge thread of different options -> http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...85801
I explored all the options myself, I posted on my euro setup -> http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4007827
I paid less than the US version (see the post)


_Modified by val_guy at 6:57 PM 9/3/2008_


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (val_guy)*

thanks
post title is pretty clear that I am looking for pix to decide which one looks best (ie sits lowest to roof)


----------



## val_guy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (lucky73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucky73* »_...post title is pretty clear that I am looking for pix to decide which one looks best ...

The first link I posted has lots of photos, if you care to do any research of your own. But.. you seem like a such a nice guy, I'll be certain to comb through that and filter out some of the nicer setups...











_Modified by val_guy at 6:59 AM 9/5/2008_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (val_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *val_guy* »_
The first link I posted has lots if photos, if you care to do any research of your own. But.. you seem like a such a nice guy, I'll be certain to comb through that and filter out some of the nicer setups...









_Modified by val_guy at 8:05 PM 9/4/2008_

thanks for the infos Val- i think you've provided more than enough links and information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
thanks for the infos Val- i think you've provided more than enough links and information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (val_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *val_guy* »_
But.. you seem like a such a nice guy, I'll be certain to comb through that and filter out some of the nicer setups...









totally agree!


----------



## thefunk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (lucky73)*

Yakima rack works great. i use one for bikes and kayaks...


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (krazyboi)*

glad everyone is so agreeable


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (lucky73)*


----------



## val_guy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (abarthol)*

Nice 
_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_










Nice setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which cargo box do you have?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (abarthol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_

















































































Wow. These are old school pics. I remember these from like 2 years ago. Still an ideal setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Wow. These are old school pics. I remember these from like 2 years ago. Still an ideal setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The bottom one is from two weeks ago. But the others are a few years old.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (abarthol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_
The bottom one is from two weeks ago. But the others are a few years old.

Oh. Car still looks good.


----------



## val_guy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (abarthol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_
The bottom one is from two weeks ago. But the others are a few years old.

What models is the roof box? Looks like is just clears the hatch (nice fit).


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (val_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *val_guy* »_
What models is the roof box? Looks like is just clears the hatch (nice fit).

Evolution 1600. It's been replaced by the Atlantis 1600. The box can move forward and back a little, maybe 9 inches. When I put it up on the roof, I move it back till its right about to hit the hatch so as to reduce the overhang at the front.


----------



## val_guy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (abarthol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_
Evolution 1600. It's been replaced by the Atlantis 1600. The box can move forward and back a little, maybe 9 inches. When I put it up on the roof, I move it back till its right about to hit the hatch so as to reduce the overhang at the front. 


Cool - thanks! Nice setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (val_guy)*

these sit so high off the roof, urgggghhhh


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (lucky73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucky73* »_these sit so high off the roof, urgggghhhh









One of the other setups does sit lower, but, iirc you can't open the roof. I dont remember which one it is.


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (lucky73)*

















Just installed it today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif got it from here http://www.rackwarehouse.com/


----------



## eug_3fo (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (two.zeroT)*

does anyone know if the THULE Fairing will fit an OEM VW roof rack?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i need to get a set of racks these days


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i need to get a set of racks these days

yep


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A3 with THULE rack pix? (eug_3fo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eug_3fo* »_does anyone know if the THULE Fairing will fit an OEM VW roof rack?

Theoretically the Rapid Aero one as seen on the red car above should fit the VW one because the cross bars are identical. As for riser height.... I don't know about that one.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

chhaviydv said:


> Age of solitaire: City structure card game - play solitaire and establish your human being.


What?


----------

